# identifying the 2 pins for motherboard power switch



## craisin (Oct 24, 2004)

Ive been given a Compaq motherboard with a 2gig processor can anyone tell me how to ID the mobo powerswitch pins thx. Hi Im new here :4-nopity:


----------



## cyclic (Jul 4, 2004)

The best way is to download the motherboard manual but with it being a Compaq it may not be generally available. Most boards have 'front panel' connection pins in one small block at the bottom right of the board, viewing from it's in box orientation, these pins normally have sufficient albeit very small markings to ID which they are, but you probably need the board out of the box to see them properly.
Unless you can get an ID off the board, often between the PCI risers in white lettering, then we may be able to find an exact layout for you.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

if you tell us what compaq machine you have, or possibly even what motherboard, i could look that up, but it would take me at least till tomorrow morning to see your response, so it might be easier for you to go to info .com or google.com and simply try to search for the manual yourself.

also, did you look super close at the motherboard for words, right in the corner of the board that will end up closest to the bottom front.

let us know what you find.


----------



## craisin (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks guys. Waltside what you say about puppies is so true. KU21620339 UWAVE2 is the number displayed next to a barcode. I am putting into an older model case so theres heaps of cooling space as I suspect its overclocked as I got it to return a favour thx


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

i am totally not finding anything about that board. (other than some people selling them without description...)

i'm still looking though.


----------



## craisin (Oct 24, 2004)

thanks Waltside to be truthfull all the info Ive found on that board is bad press. The computer is to be used as a music machine and theres no hurry


----------

